# Passed NREMT - Question for next steps



## YL1988 (Jun 25, 2012)

So I just passed the NREMT on the first try and I'm super excited! When I went on the NREMT website it said this under my passing message:

"National certification is not a license to practice. You should contact your state EMS office for information on licensing requirements."

I live in Kentucky and when I went through my class my instructor said after I pass the class and NREMT I could go look for a job. Is this the case or do I need to be licensed before looking for jobs?  Sorry if this is a dumb question, I'm still new to all of this. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Medic Tim (Jun 25, 2012)

You can apply for jobs but you should apply for your state/county/ whatever card.


----------



## OSMedic (Jun 25, 2012)

You need to get your state certification card before you can actually work in EMS.  At least that is the way it is in Iowa.  I would venture to say that it is the same in Kentucky.


----------



## buttons93 (Jun 26, 2012)

OSMedic said:


> You need to get your state certification card before you can actually work in EMS.  At least that is the way it is in Iowa.  I would venture to say that it is the same in Kentucky.



Same in Cali too! It wouldn't hurt to contact your EMT teacher for any advice either


----------



## medicdan (Jun 26, 2012)

http://bit.ly/LMJwSs

If you follow the pages, that generally leads to http://kbems.kctcs.edu/en/Certification_and_Licensure/EMT/Certification.aspx

Good Luck!


----------

